# Pasadena fishing.



## Josh Jones

Have not been very successful with saltwater fishing lately, so I decided to hit up old roots. Went down to a local pond, caught a few bass. Lost a 4 or 5 lber. They wern't having the top waters yet, but atleast they were tugging at my at smoke purple finesse. Hopefully in about a week or two i'll be seeing those 5 lb+ers hitting those tops. Catch and release my friends.


----------



## 6396rogert

Great job, I do the same thing, visit area ponds. There aren't as many as their used to be but they are still around and hold a great number of good fish. Including pan fish.


----------



## Josh Jones

Yea exactly. Most of the ones I used to fish are not posted. Hopefully it doesn't though. I've been fishing there for atleast 10 years, hate to see it go away. I know the place has been there for atleast 20 years. It's changed a lot too, it's pretty deep now. There's hardly any bank fishings. But thats why when i got i use the tube. I shall try for catfish next. Got to be some good size ones in there.


----------



## stangfan93

Is that the pond over there off the beltway by the golf course thats kind of hidden? I always see trucks and cars there. 

Good job on catchings some good size bass


----------



## Josh Jones

Ahhhhh. Yes sir. Good eye. The one that is not hidden is not good. It's still relitively new. It's been there for about 5 to 7 years. I've tried, didn't get anything. I'm sure there's something in there, i saw perch. There's no bank fishing on this side. Only one really right where the old boat launch used to be at. If you want to fish there. It's best to get a tube, that's what I use. People where there last time when i was there bank fishing. I asked if they caught anything, they say they never do. I told them to invest in a tube. I catch atleast a few everytime i come. They thought I was bs'ing them, and said "we'll I'd like to see you catch one. Second cast I caught that smaller bass, and they left. I don't know why...


----------



## 007

If you'll park in the golf course parking lot and walk down that fence line about a 1/4 mile just past the 1st hole and about 200 yards to the west, there's a pond that nobody even knows about.........I'm just sayin


----------



## CoastalSpecial

Pasadena boys,
There's a great pond on Spencer right behind the post office.


----------



## boom!

CoastalSpecial said:


> Pasadena boys,
> There's a great pond on Spencer right behind the post office.


How deep is that one?


----------



## CoastalSpecial

I don't know. It's a retention pond but I think it's tied into a bayou. It holds some really decent bass.



boomgoon said:


> How deep is that one?


----------



## stangfan93

mwb007 said:


> If you'll park in the golf course parking lot and walk down that fence line about a 1/4 mile just past the 1st hole and about 200 yards to the west, there's a pond that nobody even knows about.........I'm just sayin


I think you and I are talking about the same one. If so then you don't have to park at the golf course. You can just park on the side of the beltway feeder.



CoastalSpecial said:


> Pasadena boys,
> There's a great pond on Spencer right behind the post office.


I never figured that pond to have fish. I just thought it was a rentention pond. If I think i know which bayous you are talking about. I used to run around in that area before they put the pond in.


----------



## christopher_mendoza2005

Josh Jones said:


> Have not been very successful with saltwater fishing lately, so I decided to hit up old roots. Went down to a local pond, caught a few bass. Lost a 4 or 5 lber. They wern't having the top waters yet, but atleast they were tugging at my at smoke purple finesse. Hopefully in about a week or two i'll be seeing those 5 lb+ers hitting those tops. Catch and release my friends.


yeah, i know exactly where you're at. I take my jon boat there all the time. theres a huge one in there. right before she laid her eggs a few weeks ago, she weighed 9lbs 8oz. I also caught her just before winter and she was 7+. theres a couple pigs in that pond but its alot more fun with a boat or canoe. Great fish though.


----------



## christopher_mendoza2005

CoastalSpecial said:


> Pasadena boys,
> There's a great pond on Spencer right behind the post office.


which one though? I heard the small one at the northwest part closest to the intersection was good, and the one furthest south by the trailer parks. but I havent caught anything there.


----------



## Josh Jones

I just went there. Water is murky as hell, plenty of bank fishing though if you want. Saw plenty of bait everywhere in bayou, not so much in the pond itself though. But then again, completely mud water. I'm going to try and fish it tomorrow, and if no luck, i'm just going to regular spot with my bro.


----------



## Josh Jones

mwb007 said:


> If you'll park in the golf course parking lot and walk down that fence line about a 1/4 mile just past the 1st hole and about 200 yards to the west, there's a pond that nobody even knows about.........I'm just sayin


I have really no clue what you're talking about, but i'm intrested. Have you been there. I didn't really notice anything on google earth...

Want to point it out for the blind one?


----------



## christopher_mendoza2005

Josh Jones said:


> I just went there. Water is murky as hell, plenty of bank fishing though if you want. Saw plenty of bait everywhere in bayou, not so much in the pond itself though. But then again, completely mud water. I'm going to try and fish it tomorrow, and if no luck, i'm just going to regular spot with my bro.


just got back from there, i caught this one on the east bank while standing on one of the pallets.


----------



## christopher_mendoza2005

its the first time I actually caught anything there. i thought fish being in that pond was just a myth but they are very active there. several were jumping completely out of the water grabbing bugs and what not and even charging the shallow banks to eat as well. I had too many people tell me about it so i figured i would give it one more shot. thank god i finally caught one or else i was going to have to mark that place off my fishing hole list.


----------



## Josh Jones

Dude, that's awesome to hear. Definitely going to swing by and see what i cant come up with tomorrow. I'm sure the place is too shallow also probably not necessary for a tube/yak/ whatever. Mind if I ask what you were using?


----------



## stangfan93

Where do you park to fish the ponds by the post office? At the post office or the back parking lot of the college? I will try to go out there on my next few days off and see what's up


----------



## Josh Jones

Man, I just went there to check out the other pond. There is definitely some other type of fish in there besides bass. They're were hitting everywhere. I'm not sure if it was carp gar of catfish, but i'm about to go get some bait and topwaters and see what I get, Later.


----------



## Chazz1007

The pond by the golf course (I think) a class 4 land fill behind it. No telling whats oozing into the water. I used to fish there, fun catching and releasing them, but I would'nt eat them.. Just my .02


----------



## stangfan93

I hear ya. I really only like to catch and release anyways.


----------



## Josh Jones

I just got back. My brother caught a tiny shrimp on a rattle trap, haha. That's it. The fish that i saw earlier today were still there, couldn't get them to go after anything though. They're gar. :/


----------



## Big_poppabear

I know exactly where you guys are talking about. There are 2 ponds, one on each side of the beltway. I never fished either one but I have wanted to go. I live close by, in between beltway8, hwy 3 and fuqua.

Lately I have been taking my son off of Red Bluff, theres a spot there next to the nature trail, about 1/2 a mile before the ballpark. Plenty of fish there but have not had any luck.


----------



## CoastalSpecial

Drive into the trailer park off of Space Center. You'll see the path that leads to the pond when the road almost dead ends. It's a pretty decent hometown spot. Bring a package of hotdogs to use for bait if you want to catch any of the gar.



stangfan93 said:


> Where do you park to fish the ponds by the post office? At the post office or the back parking lot of the college? I will try to go out there on my next few days off and see what's up


----------



## CoastalSpecial

They're in there. My buddy Brandon had a bass mounted he caught out of there. It was about 6.5 lbs. We were sitting back there drinking beer, letting the dogs run around, and fishing. He caught a big one.



christopher_mendoza2005 said:


> its the first time I actually caught anything there. i thought fish being in that pond was just a myth but they are very active there. several were jumping completely out of the water grabbing bugs and what not and even charging the shallow banks to eat as well. I had too many people tell me about it so i figured i would give it one more shot. thank god i finally caught one or else i was going to have to mark that place off my fishing hole list.


----------



## Big_poppabear

CoastalSpecial said:


> Drive into the trailer park off of Space Center. You'll see the path that leads to the pond when the road almost dead ends. It's a pretty decent hometown spot. Bring a package of hotdogs to use for bait if you want to catch any of the gar.


Do you mean off of Vista, close to the Chiropractic college?


----------



## CoastalSpecial

Exactly, but the entrance to the trailer park in on Space Center. You can also walk there from the park in the back of Countrybriar. There's a bridge out of Countrybriar over the bayou into that park. You have to walk if you go that way. You can drive to the park by taking any of the roads that go into the neighborhood that is behind the strip center where Fat Maria's used to be. They all pretty much lead there, but you have to walk from the park. Personally, I like driving in because you can drive most of the shoreline, but it's cool to walk if you have a dog.



Big_poppabear said:


> Do you mean off of Vista, close to the Chiropractic college?


----------



## stangfan93

Ok now I know. Thanks a lot. That trailer park is it still called Vista Villas? I had a few friends that lived there.


----------



## Josh Jones

Just went there again. No luck. We saw gar everywhere in in there. Just turning their head at everything we throw at them. One guy there the other day said he's caught about a 4 foot + gar out of there. I dont know about that, but i've seen some 24+ers in there.


----------



## Josh Jones

Went there again today and my brother finally caught a bass. Decent one too.


----------



## CoastalSpecial

Good job man. There's bigger ones in there. Pasadena is awesome.


----------



## Astros13

what did your brother use for bait???


----------



## Josh Jones

Went out today and caught one for the first time there. About 2 - 3 lbs. Only fished for about 15 minutes also. Caught on a zoom finesse salt and pepper worm.


----------



## nightgigger

*fishing off Space Center*

I went out this morning to see is I could catch a few out of my local creek. Looks like the top predator beat me there. Mr Allagator seemed to distract the fish.


----------



## Josh Jones

Then catch him and eat him. Survival of teh fittest!


----------



## christopher_mendoza2005

yeah, just make sure the gator isn't the fittest...:idea:


----------



## Josh Jones

Just curious. I've seen a lot of people down there lately. I've been fishing there about every other day. Havn't caught anything. Has anyone been catching them out of there still. I've also tried the south pond. There's fish in there. I saw to baby gar in there. The day before I waded about about kneed deep and had 2 good solid hits, no catch though.


----------



## christopher_mendoza2005

Josh Jones said:


> Just curious. I've seen a lot of people down there lately. I've been fishing there about every other day. Havn't caught anything. Has anyone been catching them out of there still. I've also tried the south pond. There's fish in there. I saw to baby gar in there. The day before I waded about about kneed deep and had 2 good solid hits, no catch though.


yeah, i go maybe once a week. the bass are located mainly on the east and south shores of that pond although you can catch them all around, but the like to feed in the areas with the taller grass because of all the flies and frogs in those areas. but every now and then you get a surprise. i was fishing with a worm the other day and caught this carp...
but mainly i've been fishing by the muni golf course and yesterday i caught this bass (see picture), once i get a cheap depth finder for my jon boat tomorrow, i'm going to go check out the post office pond and see if i can find any significant cover or depth changes in the middle and report back what i find.


----------



## Action Jackson_1

christopher_mendoza2005 said:


> yeah, i go maybe once a week. the bass are located mainly on the east and south shores of that pond although you can catch them all around, but the like to feed in the areas with the taller grass because of all the flies and frogs in those areas. but every now and then you get a surprise. i was fishing with a worm the other day and caught this carp...
> but mainly i've been fishing by the muni golf course and yesterday i caught this bass (see picture), once i get a cheap depth finder for my jon boat tomorrow, i'm going to go check out the post office pond and see if i can find any significant cover or depth changes in the middle and report back what i find.


 That carp looks like a Gasper Goo


----------



## christopher_mendoza2005

Action Jackson_1 said:


> That carp looks like a Gasper Goo


nah, this fish only had one dorsal, and this guy that lives in one of the mobile homes there confirmed that this body of water has a bunch of carp.


----------



## christopher_mendoza2005

but then again, i don't care if i'm right or wrong because i wasn't intending to catch it either way. but i will say that it fought really really well and had me considering for a few seconds whether or not to go out and target them ever so often, but only just a few seconds.


----------



## Action Jackson_1

christopher_mendoza2005 said:


> but then again, i don't care if i'm right or wrong because i wasn't intending to catch it either way. but i will say that it fought really really well and had me considering for a few seconds whether or not to go out and target them ever so often, but only just a few seconds.


 I hear ya.........a nice fight for sure. If you would like to target them I used to tear them up on dough balls...bread rolled up real tight and doey. I'm not saying it is a goo...just looked like it from the pic. Those carp can put up a heck of a fight. I have caught many in Huntsville state parks pier at night using the bread as I mentioned before. That is the first time I ever seen one hit a artificial worm or anything besides some type of dough bait. Anyway green to ya.:cheers:


----------



## christopher_mendoza2005

i figured it was some kind of fluke catching it on a worm. i was intending on catching a bass and thought it was a pretty large one until i got it within 20 or 30 feet and it started darting all over the place like a ricocheting bullet. oh well, just another fish to add to my "Species caught" list.


----------



## Big_poppabear

Whatever it is I bet it was fun to catch.

I caught a few gasper goo's a few weeks ago in North Texas, there's a little pink either on there belly or top fin, I forgot. They pull a little hard and do dart around when your reeling them in.

Never caught a grass carp before, heard they really fight.


----------



## Josh Jones

That's cool man. Tried another new place today. Caught 3, uncle caught 6. All we're small, no bigger then 2 lbs. BTW, bass are starting to hit tops.


----------



## christopher_mendoza2005

Josh Jones said:


> That's cool man. Tried another new place today. Caught 3, uncle caught 6. All we're small, no bigger then 2 lbs. BTW, bass are starting to hit tops.


oh yeah i know, the pic on my avatar was a pretty good sized bass i caught on a topwater monday. i cast it really far away from the boat and the lure was on the water for about 4 seconds, gave it about two pops and she came flying almost completely out of the water to grab it and put up a really great fight that lasted about 45 sec- 1 min. it was awesome and was a really great rush (as you can see by the smile on my face):biggrin:


----------



## Action Jackson_1

Man there is nothing like the TOP WATER BLOW UP. Gets me pumped up:bounce: Going to my honey hole in the morning to try for another Big Gurl

Hope everyone and me has the same success as I plan to have..............:spineyes:


----------



## christopher_mendoza2005

Action Jackson_1 said:


> Man there is nothing like the TOP WATER BLOW UP. Gets me pumped up:bounce: Going to my honey hole in the morning to try for another Big Gurl
> 
> Hope everyone and me has the same success as I plan to have..............:spineyes:


amen to that, just make sure you keep posting pics so that we can not only drool over them, but have another reason to leave the wives and go fishing.


----------



## Action Jackson_1

Well we all know Saturday was a wash out, but Sunday was a nice day and we did manage to catch a few Bass.


----------



## Vick

I have been fishing that pond next to the golf course for about 2 weeks since I like live by Genoa/Red-Bluff and so far I have only caught two bass. :/ 

Do you all fish off the bank or have you all have a boat?


----------



## Josh Jones

You need a boat of some type, or a fishing tube. Fishing the bank area around where the boat launch is pretty much pointless. If I were you, I'd go out, spend about 50 bucks at academy and get a fishing tube. It was I use there. We wern't there the day after the big rain blowout, and caught 2 bass and a perch. Fish wern't really biting. Usually though, and a mid level day, we catch about 5-10. Good days 10+. Just make sure not to go on a real windy day if you're using a tube. You'll be flying all over the place. But I guess it's a good work out for your legs...


----------



## Vick

Josh Jones said:


> You need a boat of some type, or a fishing tube. Fishing the bank area around where the boat launch is pretty much pointless. If I were you, I'd go out, spend about 50 bucks at academy and get a fishing tube. It was I use there. We wern't there the day after the big rain blowout, and caught 2 bass and a perch. Fish wern't really biting. Usually though, and a mid level day, we catch about 5-10. Good days 10+. Just make sure not to go on a real windy day if you're using a tube. You'll be flying all over the place. But I guess it's a good work out for your legs...


LoL, thanks.


----------



## Carl in Rosemead

*Pasadena Ponds*

I've caught a few small bass on beetle spins in the smallest pond behind the Chevron on Spencer, but went this weekend and some chatchnees were racing remote control boats on the spot. So, my 7 yr old son and I just caught a few perch for fun.

Also, about 15 years ago, used to fish the other side of the beltway opposite the golf course at a decent sized "pond", before they put up the fences and no trespassing signs.

I wish there was still access to the ponds on Farley road. Used to catch 4-5 bass every trip there, but nothing too big on bass assasins and topwaters.

Anyone recommend any other urban ponds?


----------



## Josh Jones

Yea, i went to the spencer pond like a week ago. Bass were all in the grass area. Caught 6. Ranging from about 1 lb to 4 lbs. Was fun.


----------



## Carl in Rosemead

Were they in the big "Trailer Park Lake" or the small pond?


----------



## Josh Jones

Small pond. On the southside of it. Red junebug and smoke and purple finesse did the trick.


----------



## christopher_mendoza2005

another good place in pasadena is right behind the animal shelter by crenshaw park on burke. if you pull into the animal shelter parking lot, in the back corner you will see a trail, hit that trail and drive until you see an opening on the left and there will be the water you can catch bass, perch and bluegill. check it out and start fishing there because people/potheads/gangs are starting to move in their and i would like to see more people rec fishing to deter these people from coming in there. i call it vietnam because it has a ton of bushes you need to get through so i would suggest wearing pants or at least some good sneakers. i takes a bit of work to walk around the shore in some places but there are openings everywhere.


----------



## Big_poppabear

Dude, that is like 2 minutes away from my house. Thanks, I'm going to take my son there sometime next week.


----------



## Josh Jones

Uh. Honestly I don't think you want to take your kid there. That place is already claimed to gangs. In teen terms, it's called the bamboo forest. Many kids go out there everyday to do drugs, and meet up in gangs. They even have built shelter there also. Also, after a decent rain, that place is near impossible to fish due to the pond getting a lot of run off water. Also, now. Mosquitos are going to be a big problem there, so make sure you bring some repellant. But, if you get the time to get away from all the punks, usually early during the weeks in morning, and the place isn't filled up with huge amounts of water, place would be great fun for a kid. Tons of bass and perch in there. None are big. But when you go there, I usually will catch 5 - 15 bass. Good luck.


----------



## Vick

Haha, I live like 30 seconds from there. I live on Laura Lee Ln. I did not know there were fish in that pond. The "gangs" there are like 12-14 year old little kids. I see them every time trolling around back there. Every day like at 6:30pm Pasadena PD passes by there, so it cool. 

Im going to check that out this weekend.


----------



## christopher_mendoza2005

Vick said:


> Haha, I live like 30 seconds from there. I live on Laura Lee Ln. I did not know there were fish in that pond. The "gangs" there are like 12-14 year old little kids. I see them every time trolling around back there. Every day like at 6:30pm Pasadena PD passes by there, so it cool.
> 
> Im going to check that out this weekend.


yeah dude, if i thought for one second that that place wasn't safe for you, i wouldnt have said anything about it and i wouldnt go myself. but i go all the time and have never had one issue.


----------



## Josh Jones

I've never really had any issues there. Besides kids throwing rocks into the pond. And them smoking pot.


----------



## menefreghista

mwb007 said:


> If you'll park in the golf course parking lot and walk down that fence line about a 1/4 mile just past the 1st hole and about 200 yards to the west, there's a pond that nobody even knows about.........I'm just sayin


You gotta sneak by the caddies, they will stop you if they see you. I was there yesterday and they stopped me (had no pole or anything) and asked me where I was going. I said "just looking at the golf course", they said you cannot just walk in. Go figure. Fishing is OK if you get in a tube or small boat.


----------



## christopher_mendoza2005

hey pasadena guys, i had to try and keep this thread from dying, caught this off of space center and somewhere... (cant tell you just yet)


----------



## Big_poppabear

Fished the big pond by the Beltway with my son yesterday. Caught a few bass, needless to say he had a lot of fun.


----------



## ALLUKIN

*Way to go Little A*



Big_poppabear said:


> Fished the big pond by the Beltway with my son yesterday. Caught a few bass, needless to say he had a lot of fun.


Way to go Little A. teaching Pops how to fish. Its priceless with memories to last a lifetime.


----------



## Big_poppabear

ALLUKIN said:


> Way to go Little A. teaching Pops how to fish. Its priceless with memories to last a lifetime.


Haha, I hook them and he reels them in and takes all of the credit. Got to go back to Academy and buy some more of those lures, lost all 3 of them to the branches in the water.


----------



## chino2379

Big_poppabear said:


> Haha, I hook them and he reels them in and takes all of the credit. Got to go back to Academy and buy some more of those lures, lost all 3 of them to the branches in the water.


I was going to ask what kind of lure was that.


----------



## Big_poppabear

chino2379 said:


> I was going to ask what kind of lure was that.


Spoiler Shad Swimming Bait 3"

I actually got it at Wal-Mart, 2 for $1.16.

http://www.cremelure.com/store/store_product_detail.cfm?Product_ID=33&Category_ID=2


----------



## goldie

Uh. Honestly I don't think you want to take your kid there. That place is already claimed to gangs. In teen terms, it's called the bamboo forest. Many kids go out there everyday to do drugs, and meet up in gangs.

I agree with you JJ' looks like a great place to fish just keep 
a watchful eye out for these future criminals, snakes and alligators
that are really a pain in the arse, when you are trying to take a kid fishing.


----------



## stangfan93

christopher_mendoza2005 said:


> hey pasadena guys, i had to try and keep this thread from dying, caught this off of space center and somewhere... (cant tell you just yet)


Well, where is this spot?


----------



## menefreghista

stangfan93 said:


> Well, where is this spot?


Behind the Post office off Spencer and Space Center Blvd:bluefish:


----------



## christopher_mendoza2005

menefreghista said:


> Behind the Post office off Spencer and Space Center Blvd:bluefish:


 nope, no where near, space center and clear lake city blvd. theres a little fishing hole right behind the randalls. only problem is nasa at ellington had a sewage leak a couple weeks ago and caused a big mess in the ditch that runs to this spot and it dirtied the water in more ways then i can explain. i havent been back since but its best to wait til there is a really good rain to flush everything out and see whats still there if anything.


----------



## katjim00

I just recently purchased a 10' bass raider, 40lb thrust trolling motor, deep cycle batt, and a color depth finder. I sent in tax, title, and registration money and now just waiting on the state to be able to put it on public waters " legally ". I live in LaPorte and am looking for some places in the area. I know about the big tank near the golf course off of beltway, and the tanks off spencer as well. I have even found a nice size lake near the san jac with brackish water that I have caught some nice bass in. Anyone have any other suggestions? It is kind of hot now but it will be good fall fishing soon enough. Thanks


----------



## christopher_mendoza2005

katjim00 said:


> I just recently purchased a 10' bass raider, 40lb thrust trolling motor, deep cycle batt, and a color depth finder. I sent in tax, title, and registration money and now just waiting on the state to be able to put it on public waters " legally ". I live in LaPorte and am looking for some places in the area. I know about the big tank near the golf course off of beltway, and the tanks off spencer as well. I have even found a nice size lake near the san jac with brackish water that I have caught some nice bass in. Anyone have any other suggestions? It is kind of hot now but it will be good fall fishing soon enough. Thanks


 you could also go to sheldon reservoir. its a nature preserve kinda place with awesome fishing if you can get over the tons of hydrilla and hyacinth.it has tons of that cover (sometimes too much) as well as tres and islands, and it has good quality fish and tpwd is working really hard now to get that place back up to par the way it was several years ago. the have great bass and crappie. they also have gators but they have never bothered anyone there.
this bass was caught there on my first trip there...


----------



## katjim00

Thanks. I have been out there once before and it looks like it will be really hard to get the boat in the water since it is not on a trailer. The gator thing bothers me a little bit too lol..Nice place though, have to wait and see if the carp improve it or destroy it.


----------



## christopher_mendoza2005

well i have a 10ft jon boat with no trailer and i routinely put it in and pull it out of the water by myself. it takes some muscle but i never have a problem. as far as the gators go, you wont have a problem, as long as you dont purposely mess with them, theyre just trying to live their life like you and me.


----------



## katjim00

I used to have a 12ft flat bottom jon boat and that would definately be easier to launch there than my pontoon style plastic bass raider. Not easy mind you just easier. I wish they would put a dock next to the boat ramp there, would really make it easier.


----------



## nightgigger

I put my 18' CC Jon Boat sheldon about 6 years ago, Trolling motor only. 
With 2 people it should not be hard to get your Bass raider in. You might take the battery out, unitl the boat is unloaded. Also Armond Bayou might be a good place to try, I think you can go there with a electric.


----------



## katjim00

Been thinking about armond bayou. Anyone ever fish for bass in there?


----------



## masterscout158

I have caught many bass between 3 and five lbs out of the post office pond


----------



## bwguardian

katjim00 said:


> Been thinking about armond bayou. Anyone ever fish for bass in there?


You will catch bass in one cast and a redfish on the next...and see some gators to boot!


----------



## katjim00

masterscout are you catching them in the back pond right behind the trailer park or the one behind the gas station?

Thanks bw, might have to give that a try. I would guess that high tide makes a difference there too.


----------



## bwguardian

katjim00 said:


> Thanks bw, might have to give that a try. I would guess that high tide makes a difference there too.


Well, kind of...current, either incoming (more salt/brackish water) or outgoing (more fresh water).


----------



## CaptainGarrett

nice job!:cheers:


----------



## Big_poppabear

bwguardian said:


> You will catch bass in one cast and a redfish on the next...and see some gators to boot!


Went to Bay Area park with my son and only caught crabs. We threw everything we had (plastic wise) and got nothing. 
I did see a few kayakers out there but didn't see them do any fishing.

Where did you go at Armand Bayou park?


----------



## bwguardian

Big_poppabear said:


> Went to Bay Area park with my son and only caught crabs. We threw everything we had (plastic wise) and got nothing.
> I did see a few kayakers out there but didn't see them do any fishing.
> 
> Where did you go at Armand Bayou park?


It has been awhile since I fished those areas...been going to Bay Area Park since the mid 1970's. Armand Bayou Park actually adjacents Bay Area Park...seperated by a hurricane fence. I have canoed the water down to the lake and up to Bay Oaks. I probably would not do that today given all the gators...hell, we pulled one out of a tributary of Horsepen Bayou in 2007 that was well over 11' long!


----------



## SWC

Is anyone having any luck at post office? Been there a few time this past week and have been skunked! Wheres the best luck right now? Also Wanted to tell you guys if you didnt know about the pond off of 16th street in LaPorte! If you are heading toward 146 on spencer take a left on 16th street and go to the end and drive or walk around the gate always catch fish there!


----------



## katjim00

Thanks SWC did not know of that little tank. I would say its about 2 miles from the house. Looks like a quick place to go drown a lure


----------



## Sunbeam

WOW!!! 89 replies to this thread. Never knew Pasadena was the LMB capitol of Texas. Next thing you know the fellows from ESPN and B.A.S.S. will be holding a tounement. LOL
Glad to see you guys have access to some nice ponds close to home. I have a well stocked lake across the road from my house. I consider it the most valuable asset in my "estate" Keep those photos coming.


----------



## katjim00

Sunbeam the bass on this side of town have been chemically enhanced for years. Got to get excited about that.

Even though I am an Aggie I will fish with a Longhorn, go ahead and pm me directions to your place so we can do some fishing in that pond


----------



## SWC

No Prob Kat if you can walk on water i'd hit up the sw corner! I went out there few months ago and got a few decent fish never tried for cats but im sure there's some out there. Me and my buddies would go fishing and swimming out there back in highschool then some people pulled an 11' gator out of there so no more swimming!
Never seen a gator in there till they pulled him out and never since then! Good Luck!


----------



## katjim00

If I can get too it by vehicle then I can get my boat in there. I know I can't walk on water, but I sure can float on it.


----------



## SWC

Yes you can get to it by vehicle but you have to drive around a gate they put it within the past few years but cops never give you trouble been stopped at the gate on the way out and just asked if we had any luck! Let me know when you go maybe i'll see you there!


----------



## katjim00

Got to do a little fishing today. Good morning weather wise. The rain and clouds have dropped the water I was on from 92 last weekend to 87 this weekend. Bite was lite and really had to worm fish slow, made it a little difficult when the wind picked up. I took pics of the bass and I will try and post them later.


----------



## SWC

Kat where did you go today?


----------



## katjim00

Actually I went a little north of I-10, I did not go to the one that you talked about. Might have to hit that up this week if it stays dry just got to see what happens. Jim


----------



## SWC

Hey fellow _*Pasadena Puddle Jumpers*_ has any one had any luck?


----------



## Big_poppabear

TTT

Anyone else been fishing out there lately?


----------



## Yort69

Carl in Rosemead said:


> but went this weekend and some chatchnees were racing remote control boats on the spot. So, my 7 yr old son and I just caught a few perch for fun. QUOTE]
> 
> Those "Chatchnees" (whatever that is) your referring to were me and my son. That's not a very nice thing to say in a public forum just because people have interest other than just fishing, you never know who might be reading.
> BTW, We catch LMB there all the time AND race the RC boats while doing so. Maybe you should shoot for a better excuse next time?


----------



## Yort69

Big Poppa Bear said:


> TTT
> 
> Anyone else been fishing out there lately?


 Us "Chatchnees" were there Saturday with the RC boats and we caught 7 LMB. The clouds rolled in and the wind got bad later in the day and they quit biting.... Beetle spins are the best but i did manage to catch 2 of them with a small rooster. We've caught bass out of there from 9" up to 20" . Its a great place to have fun and catch some fish but i wouldn't eat anything out of there as the sewage plant next to it overflows in to the tanks when it floods. Ive seen a lot of toilet paper stuck in the grass around there so eat at your own risk....


----------

